# Tv mini version 2 why buy?



## gadgetzilla (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello tivo experts,

Looking for a straightforward feedback. Why should i buy tivo mini version 2 over version 1?

I plan on putting a mini in the 2nd bedroom which doubles as an exercise room on occasions.

In reading, tivo mini ver2 is wifi capable, does that mean i can stream live TV and my recorded shows without the need of moca or ethernet connectivity with version 2 tivo mini?


or..is my understanding incorrect about tivo mini wifi ?



Thank you.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I read the new Mini has a built-in wireless (rf) remote ability. TiVo does not support WiFi to any Mini. It doesn't have built-in WiFi.


----------



## gadgetzilla (Apr 6, 2015)

focusing specifically on the ability to watch live tv or my recorded shows, both ver 1 and ver 2 require either moca or rj45 ethernet cable ?

I am just trying to figure out what exactly am i getting for another $50 if i buy ver 2.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

gadgetzilla said:


> focusing specifically on the ability to watch live tv or my recorded shows, both ver 1 and ver 2 require either moca or rj45 ethernet cable ?
> 
> I am just trying to figure out what exactly am i getting for another $50 if i buy ver 2.


Hi,
Basically the v2 not only comes with rf enabled and it gives you the same remote as the Roamio i.e., you can use the RF remote without having to get a dongle. The V2 is allegeded to be slightly faster but I have seen no actual tests.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

A wired connection is still highly preferred. No native WiFi support.

Basically you'd be paying for the newer remote. It includes the RF Roamio remote instead of the older Premiere remote. The RF remote doesn't require line of sight and is slightly more responsive (imo).

If the Mini 2 is faster it's only by a pinch. Nobody's really come forward to say it was noticeable.

It's a modest update. The cheaper model is completely useable.


----------



## altern8545 (Mar 23, 2015)

go with v1 and save yourself some pocket change ... i have both and dont see any difference in terms of performance ... the RF remote doesnt do me any good since i use a universal remotes for the entire house


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I honestly can't see the difference between the v1 and v2. I mean aside from the branding on the front panel being in a different place and the whole RF remote thing, I don't think there actually is a difference. I mean I got the slide pro remote with the dongle which is out of sight and I'm on a premium Ethernet network. I read specs on the v2 in a few spec sheets and places on TiVo's site mentioning 10/100/1000 Ethernet but I haven't heard anyone confirm that so it's possibly a typo carried over from the v1 days. I do want to know if in the System Info screen if it says for Platform Series5, since on the v1 it says Series4. I also noticed that in the 20.4.6 update, the "Almost there...Just a few minutes more." loading screen during a reboot is now black like the Roamio instead of blue like the Premiere. That was something I was disappointed to see didn't happen with the Premieres.


----------



## Selmabody (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Will be looking to add the mini without added expense


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

gadgetzilla said:


> focusing specifically on the ability to watch live tv or my recorded shows, both ver 1 and ver 2 require either moca or rj45 ethernet cable ?
> 
> I am just trying to figure out what exactly am i getting for another $50 if i buy ver 2.


Yep, you'll need to be physically wired.

As for which way to go, v1 or v2, my question would be whether your DVR is a *Roamio or a Premiere*, and if you wished to have a similar remote control experience at each of your viewing locations. This is because the v1 comes with an IR-only remote with button layout similar to the Premiere's remote, while the Mini v2 comes with an RF-capable remote identical to what ships with the Roamio line.

Of course, you can buy RF remotes and an RF-enabling dongle from various sources to add RF remote capabilities to a Mini v1, or even buy Slide Pro remotes for each location.


----------



## gadgetzilla (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you sooooooo much for all that feedback. My local best buy has v1.0 for $96, will pick one up tomorrow :up:


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

gadgetzilla said:


> Thank you sooooooo much for all that feedback. My local best buy has v1.0 for $96, will pick one up tomorrow :up:


At risk of sounding stalkerish, where's your local Best Buy? (The v1 is listed as $115 online, which matches the lowest price I've seen at our local BB.)


----------

